

An aluminum graphite battery that could charge your smartphone in 60 seconds - DiabloD3
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/202778-an-aluminum-graphite-battery-that-could-charge-your-smartphone-in-60-seconds#.VSPd7MWTXws.twitter

======
matheweis
Cool, but not terribly useful yet for the things that really need progress in
batteries:

"Battery "breakthroughs" need to state power _and_ energy density (not the
same thing), plus how long they last. "
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/585185843649716225](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/585185843649716225)

"[the] cells only carry 40 watts of electricity per kilogram compared to
lithium's 100 to 206 W/kg power density."
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/06/stanfords-battery-
charges...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/06/stanfords-battery-charges-in-
one-minute/)

They could be a nice replacement for lead-acid though, if they turn out to be
stable.

------
cturhan
Now imagine this with Tesla.

